# Babesiosis found in Southern England



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/update/2016-02-12/dog-owners-warned-about-deadly-new-disease/

It is one of the diseases that the tick and flea treatment was designed to prevent entering the UK. For some reason it is now not required to treat the dog before entry to the UK. A backward step in my opinion.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

But yet they need to have a worming tablet ? I have never understood the point of that.
A mistake many people make is they stop tick prevention during winter in the belief there are none around. Here in southern france we continually protect. Babesiosis is usually found in climates with mild winters. And the UK may be wet but its not cold. If I lived there I would protect my dogs against ticks and fleas all year. Sand flies are also slowly making their way north too....something else to think about.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Bluetongue a mite bourne disease of sheep and cattle is expected back in the UK this summer. It was unheard of here a decade ago. Mild weather that allows the mites to flourish here is to blame according to experts.

Dick


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We use a seresto collar for fleas and ticks on our dog all the year round, changing it every 7 months. It is the best protection there is, perhaps we should both wear one!

As well as regular worming, we also give him Heartgard tablets every month. These protect him against heartworm in hot climates, but also against lungworm which is found in the UK.

He has the regular vaccinations, also the rabies vaccine, and a booster every year against leishmaniasis.

He's probably better protected healthwise than we are!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My vet told me that I shouldn't bother to protect my dog against Lungworm. She has yet to see a case of it in our area (East Anglia).
My dog reacts really badly to the spot on used to prevent it. Used to be called Advocate but now Prinovox. I worry about all these chemicals in and on our dogs.


----------

